
Australian government to crack down on climate protestors - kresten
https://www.theguardian.com/world/2019/oct/06/incredibly-worrying-legal-fight-looms-around-australia-over-clampdown-on-protest
======
s_Hogg
Between this and the raids on the ABC I'm starting to get a little worried, I
have to say

------
serpix
it will get worse. Governments choose to fight the people instead of changing
their agenda of driving us towards extinction. Expect Extinction Rebellion to
grow fiercely and protests to expand all over the planet.

